

Why does FireFox blank screens when it can't connect? - one010101

Wouldn't it make better sense to pop up a notification and allow me to save my text in case I might have to reboot?
======
zb
If I understand the question correctly, it's because Firefox is single-
threaded.

A better question might be why Firefox is single-threaded. Apparently it's
something to do with JavaScript.

An even better question might be what connecting to a server has to do with
JavaScript. I don't have a good answer for that.

A quick search suggests that Firefox 4 will be multithreaded though, so you
might be in luck.

------
one010101
Wouldn't it be better to be able to recover the text for storage so you can
submit it later?

------
one010101
I've certainly learned to copy my submissions to a text file!

